# Little Damian



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Yep, finally named the little guy!


----------



## reptileboy (Jun 23, 2010)

nice betta. very beautiful.


----------



## reptileboy (Jun 23, 2010)

are you going to breed him? with the right female they would have beautiful fry!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Haha I'm no breeder. Maybe someday I'll give it a shot though!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

:nicefish:


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

thanksabunch! His fins are growing, but his body definitely hasn't yet!


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

He looks like a CT I amost bought a Wal-mart.=D Hes awesome.


----------



## gypsylover14 (Jul 12, 2010)

He is beautiful. I used to have three bettas, plan on buying another one soon. A crowntail this time!


----------

